# Auswahl Frequenzumrichter



## PinQin (22 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe auch nach längerer Suche im Forum keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Ich bin im Rahmen meinerProjektarbeit damit beschäftigt die Dimensionierung einer Elektrischen Anlage durchzuführen.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich fertig jedoch bin ich mir bei der Auswahl des Frequenzumrichters nicht sicher.

Ein Motor treibt über eine Welle 2 Kettenräder an. An jedem ist eine Kette befestigt, welche eine Last anhebt. Die Last ist an beiden Ketten befestigt.

Die Last beträgt rund 3500kG
Die Geschwindigkeit (Umdrehungen) beträgt 0,053




 (an der Welle nach Getriebe des Motors)
Radius der Kettenräder ist 0,315m

Daraus ergibt sich ein Drehmoment von rund 12400Nm und eine Leistung von ca. 4,2kW.

Der von mir ausgewählte Motor ist folgender: K157 R107 DRE 132MC4 BE11 (7,5kW) von SEW.

Da ich absolut keine Erfahrung mit dem Betrieb von Motoren an Frequenzumrichtern habe, stehe ich jetzt etwas auf den Schlauch.

Im Vorfeld gab es durch eine Firma schon eine Vorauswahl für den FU: Movidrive MDX 61

Frage 1:
Warum könnte genau dieser in Frage kommen? Ist das nur Leistungsabhängig, oder muss man noch auf etwas anderes achten?

Frage 2:
Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass in meinem Fall die Belastung konstant ist und nicht quadratisch?

Frage 3:
Ist meine Schlussfolgerung richtig, dass ich die Version mit einer konstanten Belastung von 11kW auswähle, um noch etwas Luft zu haben und um somit ein Losbrechmoment von bis zu 200%  zu überwinden?

Vielen Dank, PinQin


----------



## PinQin (22 Oktober 2013)

*Auswahl des Richtigen Frequenzumrichters*

gelöscht
gelöscht


----------



## ducati (23 Oktober 2013)

Prinzipiell ist es manchmal sinnvoll, den Aussendienstler der bekannten Hersteller einzubestellen. Da Du ja etwas kaufen willst, wird der auch nicht abgeneigt sein, Dir eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.

Ansonsten bringst Du teilweise die Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander. Zur Bestimmung der max. Leistung solltest Du auch nicht das Beschleunigen der Last aus dem Stillstand vergessen. Aber sollten Deine Berechnungen stimmen, würde ich mal aus dem Bauch sagen, Pmech=4,2 -> Pnen_Motor=7,5 -> Pnen_FU=11kW sollte genug Reserven besitzen.

Gruß.

PS: bei der Auswahl des Umrichters kommt es aber nicht nur auf die Leistung drauf an, sondern auch noch auf die gewünschte (Software)Funktionalität, Schnittstellen, usw.


----------

